# RC2 makes big changes to PL we won't like



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

First our PL, not the RC2PL, may want to announce it themselves, so out of respect I won't go into details.

At the Chicago Comicon the PL booth told me news that was very disappointing.
I was stunned. Faithful PL fans on this board will not like it at all. 
I think RC2 made a bad decision. It will certainly weaken this board. It also hints that RC2 is not interested in Aurora repops and their improvements anymore. 
The refit is still planned for release but with this major change would it have been the same? 

Now on the bright spot I saw and held the cool box to the Enterprise refit, I bought a cool convention exclusive Marvel flicker ring, I saw a built up of the NX-01, creepster cars were visually interesting, no refit test shots are back yet, NX-01 sold well so we may see a 350 Enterprise TOS but with the above news, would the quality control have been the same?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Does this really come as a surprise to anyone?

- GJS


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Bottom line: You're telling us not to expect any more improved Aurora repops, right?

Is that it?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

you gotta love totally cryptic posts like that.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

BatToys said:


> The refit is still planned for release but with this major change would it have been the same?


Could you please explain this sentence? I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here!

Brad.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

phrankenstign said:


> Bottom line: You're telling us not to expect any more improved Aurora repops, right?
> 
> Is that it?


If it was just that, in comparison that would be a minor thing. I think it's something we would all be disappointed about. And that would be a compliment.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Dr. Brad said:


> Could you please explain this sentence? I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here!
> 
> Brad.


Imagine if Ertl was now in charge of the refit, which was the impression I was given.
Worse case scenario: Will they give the same attention to detail?

It's too early to tell but I'm sure the refit will still be what we're hoping for.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Are you saying that there's a chance that RC2 may not go for a Frightening Lightning Big Frankie?!?


Your message sounds like us figure guys might have no other choice than the garage model market again. Course - to be honest - there hasn't been much for us here lately either...


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Ok... Bad news (as yet undsiclosed), hints about suffering quality inspection, and then's that post on the 350 refit topic (The boat one) that Dave Metzner won't be posting anymore (or smt along those lines...).

All I can say is Shiiiiit!  

(if I got it right)

and if I did, the I'm


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

You know I hate this crap. If you have something to say then say it. Quit beating around the bush. 

It's safe to assume that RC2 let a bunch of PL people go when they took over which 'could' affect future kits. It's SOP when one company takes over another to replace people. If that's one of the big changes then just say it. If it's that they don't plan on putting out any more kits then just say it.

PL was really into finding out what we the modelers wanted to build. I figure those days are now long gone but only time will tell.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Sounds like he is saying that Dave is no longer there.

James


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

He's really not saying much of anything, James. Spit it out "BatToys"! Quit playin' games and just out with it!  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

For cryin' out loud. Let me add my voice to those who are saying, "Just spit it out".

These ridiculous "I've got a secret" types posts are annoyingly childish. I just read another absurd post where some moron left a message asking us to guess what's wrong with Dave Metzner's user profile.

I'm 46 years old. I've had one bout of colon cancer and I come from a family with a history of heart disease. I don't have TIME to be playing second grade, schoolyard guessing games.


----------



## tim casey a third time (Sep 20, 2000)

Obviously, "BatToys" (boy, I wish people would stop hiding behind aliases) knows something we don't know, and is enjoying the celebrity of it all... jeez....


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Well until we hear anything solid from someone reliable and willing to spit it out, instead of starting trouble again with assuming, we'ld be better off ignoring threads like this. I don't know BatToys, but ZIZ being a moderator of a forum next door should know better than to post puzzles to stir the pot. If you have something to say, say it. Otherwise don't bother with the old "wink and nudge" techniques. They only cause problems. If you know something we don't fine. Either report the whole thing, or keep it to yourself.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Maybe someone should report this thread to the PM Moderator and see if there is any response?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

So, does this mean Capt. America is cancelled?  

Wayne


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Rogue1 said:


> Well until we hear anything solid from someone reliable and willing to spit it out, instead of starting trouble again with assuming, we'ld be better off ignoring threads like this.


Thats just it, Its been what over a month since the announcement and we haven't heard a thing from either PL or RC2. Right now it seems all we have to go by is rumor. I used to enjoy coming to this board as the PL crew was very good at keeping us informed on things but now we know nothing, have been told nothing but wait and see. PL has a very Large customer base and I think they should out of respect for the customers (who after all are the ones who made them this big) let us know something once in a while. I mean afterall they are about to release a 350 refit that will be by far their best selling kit ever.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

There is a term for posts like this... trolling.


----------



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

This frustrates me as well. I mean...he's acting like he has inside info. If it were so "INSIDE"...HE wouldn't have been told. So it's obviously okay to "let it out." So stop the tease and spill it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Sounds like he is saying that Dave is no longer there.
> 
> James


Yes, that is what the PL booth told me when I asked if Tom and Dave were here. RC2 is downsizing. So you can see why I wasn't sure to mention it in case they wanted to but apparently it was already on the Enterprise thread and James already knew. 
I think it fortells of RC2's dismissive plans for Polar Lights as we all know how much Dave has contributed to their success.

And Steve you should know better than to accuse me of trolling.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Bat, you're trolling by pure definition. Trolling for "attention" which is abhorrent. Chalk up some details or zip it. The term "attention wh*re" comes to mind.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> And Steve you should know better than to accuse me of trolling.


Then what was the point of your post? I'm not accusiing you of trolling. You did it!

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know somehtiiiing you don't knooooow!

(***** Joe is.... ticklish!)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:freak: Welllllll . . . since we're telling, I'll tell y'all this: my secret is that _my_ injured toe is _itching_!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

*I want my Cap'nMerica!!  *


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Zorro said:


> *I want my Cap'nMerica!!  *


I gotta agree with ya' Zor! lol but in ALL seriousness Please tell me Everything is Okay for Mr. Metzner. You Sir have been a Decent and MORE THAN FAIR Friend the Entire time I've been on this Board if these awful rumors are true I'm sure you'll land on your feet BUT you will be missed.

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, I for one, definitely want to chime in with "Best Wishes" to Dave and his family!! I had the pleasure to meet Dave at WF this year and have found him to be someone who really cares not only about the product he puts out, but also about the people who are purchasing that product. It is DEFINITELY something we PL faithfull will be unhappy about.  

Dave, best of everything to you and your family!!

Wayne


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> First our PL, not the RC2PL, may want to announce it themselves, so out of respect I won't go into details.


BT, if any of the speculation in this thread is correct, no such announcement will be made. At least, not until someone is in place to to make one, and it likely will be someone who feels it's company business and not ours. So, please, either say what you have to say or stop encouraging specualtion. Dave may well be under contractual obligation not to discuss the situation.

IF there is a situation. Dave did post only this morning. 

And if it's true - Dave, you have my full support and best wishes. You know you've always been one of the family here, man, and we're all indebted to you for the hard work, insight, and inspiration you've poured into each new kit and re-issue. Your love for the kits shows.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Then what was the point of your post? I'm not accusiing you of trolling. You did it!
> 
> Steve


If I was brand new to the board I could see your accusation but I've posted tons of pictures and info from PL's hobby expo so the fact I as treading carefully should have counted for something.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As for Dave posting this morning - I've been posting all day, and I'm not a PL employee either. Even if he's been let go, he still has his bboard account.

So, ferchrissakes, would someone please
_*make a definitive frigging statement about what's going on before one of us middle-aged modelers has a friggin stroke worrying about this crap?*_


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The Batman said:


> Does this really come as a surprise to anyone?
> 
> - GJS


Klaatu Barada Nikto! 

- GJS


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well the way I am looking at it right now and will continue to do so until THEY tell us otherwise.
The Refit and the Scorpion will be the last star trek kits produced by PL. They Screwed us over on the ERTL buyout and now they plan to do it to us on the PL buyout. So as far as I'm concerned these will be the last 2 kits made. Buy them while ya can cuz in 5 years they'll cost 4500.00 each on ebay.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ok john, i'll make a definative statement: THIS IS POINTLESS!

battoys, you state that youre not spelling out what they told you "out of respect" in case they want to make some sort of anouncement themselves.... 
if the guys at the pl booth said something to you about the company and its plans, (i assume it was people; last time i checked, booths themselves are inanimate objects incapable of speech), they must be feeling really good about talking to you right now. if their employers read this, it wont take them too long to figure out who's been knocking the company at a public event that they sent them to. i would think that respect for them would manifest itself by keeping my trap shut in a public forum. 

ive got to agree with the others who have questioned your motivations for posting this at all.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Now how long until the board takes the big dive. I would seriously doubt they would have any major desire to keep this place intact as is.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, Lets see now........This is just about enough. 
I can still lock this thread ......I really ought to delete it altogether.....

Bat Toys you have done nothing positive with this. All you've done is stir up a hornet's nest and made alot of people upset. 
Discussion of weather or not I'm employed by RC-2 has no place here! This is a BB for discussion of modelling Not discussion of business decisions made by the ownership of the company that sponsors it

The company does NOT owe you an explanation of their plans or their staffing decisions.

I will continue to work for RC-2 on several Model Kit projects - current and future. 
By the way, thanks to all of you who've expressed concern and support for me, I'm going to be just fine.

Just to offer some reassurance!

Captain America is still on his way.
Tooling should be underway now on the big NCC-1701.
The 1964 GTO is also making good progress.

Now I'm closing this thread! Let's go find a model to build!

Dave


----------

